# Monitor zieht nach



## Barthi666 (25. Januar 2014)

Moin Leute,

Ich habe an meine Grafikkarte (Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 HD GHZ Edition) meinen Fernseher (Samsung UE37ES5700) und meinen Monitor (Samsung SyncMaster S22B350) angeschlossen. Dabei ist mein Fernseher direkt per HDMI angeschlossen während der Monitor über einen DVI-HDMI Adapter angeschlossen ist. Die Anzeige lasse ich duplizieren (Monitor und Fernseher gleiches Bild)
Nun aber zum Problem und zwar wenn Fernseher und Monitor angeschlossen sind zieht beim Monitor das Bild nach, selbst wenn der Fernseher aus ist. Wenn allerdings nur der Monitor angeschlossen ist habe ich keine Probleme. Am Adapter sollte es auch nicht liegen, da ich die zwei Endgeräte mal jeweils mit dem anderen Anschluss verbunden hatte. Ergebnis war, dass das Bild nur am Monitor nachzieht, völlig egal wo ich den einstecke. Wenn der Fernseher allerdings nicht eingesteckt ist tritt das Problem nicht auf.
Hier noch ein Video was den Fehler ziemlich gut darstellt: 60 und 59 Hz Monitor Bug - YouTube (nicht von mir selber aufgenommen, aber der gleiche Fehler).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Danke schomal

LG Barthi666


----------



## timbo01 (26. Januar 2014)

Beide Geräte mit der gleichen Refreshrate laufen lassen sollte das Problem beheben.
Mein 2. Monitor hat auch nur 60Hz uns da zieht der Mauszeiger ganz leicht nach. Haben beide die Gleiche Bildwiederholrate, besteht bei mir dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## Barthi666 (26. Januar 2014)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort. Genau das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht und habe es ausprobiert. Nur das Problem ist, dass im CCC gemeldet wird, dass beide Monitore eine gemeldete Bildwiederholrate von 75 HZ haben (wobei soweit ich weiß über HDMI nur 60 unterstützt werden). Wenn ich aber jetzt im CCC unter Desktop-Management-->Desktop-Eigenschaften schaue ist alles so eingestellt wie es sollte (1920x1080; 60HZ). Mache ich irgendwas falsch?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Januar 2014)

Ist beim TV denn wohl auch auch der "Gaming"-Modus aktiviert um alle "Bildverbesserungen" zu deaktivieren? 
Wie das geht sollte in der Anleitung zum TV stehen.


----------

